

Ask HN: Please list a recently angel-funded tech pioneering company - eagleal

Hi,<p>as the title says list here all the companies funded by angel investors, you think will pioneer future technology (please biotech too).<p>I'm not listing one because right now I can't think of any (this is why I posted this). After you've all submitted, I hope the results would help some entrepreneur (I'm expecting a pattern of some sort).
======
hga
Well ... this is what I view as the biggest problem with the current US
funding situation.

"Pioneering", the stuff that truly breaks new ground---I use FPGAs as my major
example---tends to need a _lot_ of money. Much more than the typical angel
pattern of 5-6 figures. E.g. SpaceX, it was initially funded by PayPal co-
founder Elon Musk, $100 million out of his own pocket.

(And even then there are limits to their pioneering, what they're seriously
focused on is driving down the costs, something that hasn't really been
seriously done before.)

Except for unusual angels like him, as far as I can tell we aren't "inventing
the future" anymore.

Don't know about biotech though. How much of what they're doing is truly
pioneering?

------
kbob
How would you know? It takes a while to recognize a technology as
revolutionary, and angels typically get in early.

------
MaysonL
Fluidinfo looks like it may be one.

